# Deerburgers  (Another Smokeless Grill Test)



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2019)

*Deerburgers  *(Another "Smokeless Grill" Test)



This is fun testing this new Toy, especially with the Crappy Weather we’ve been having.

So after testing with a Rib Steak, I decided to make the next test with “Deerburgers” because if anything is going to smoke, they would be near the top of the Smoky list.

Mrs Bear prepared the patties like she usually does with a little Worcestershire Sauce mixed in with my Deerburgers.
*My Deerburgers are actually a mix of:*
*50%  Venison.*
*25%  Beef (80-20).*
*25%  Pork (like from a Pork Butt).*

Then I preheated the Power Indoor Smokeless Grill to 450°, until the lights stopped blinking & stayed on.
I put the Burgers on, and 6 of them fit just right. I left the Fan off until I started seeing some smoke rising from the Grill.
Then I pushed the “Fan” button, and in about 2 to 3 seconds the smoke could no longer be seen.
I put the full glass lid on for awhile, and again after I flipped the Burgers.

NOTE: You have to use 2 hands to flip things on this Grill, because I have never seen anything as “Non-Stick” as the surface on this Grill !!!
So you have to at least put one finger on the opposing side of a burger to keep it from sliding away from the spatula.

I removed the Burgers to a plate & shut the Grill down to cool.

I made some Burgers a couple of different ways over the next couple evenings, and they were very good.

I will probably use my outside Gas Grill when the Weather is nice, but in bad weather, this New Toy is a great Goto for This Old Bear!!

BTW:  Again Mrs Bear said it all cleaned very easily.


Thanks for Looking,

Bear

6 Deerburgers getting started on the "Power Indoor Smokeless Grill":







Put the lid on to hold some heat:






After first flip:






Just about done:






All done & removed from Grill:






First one was Horseradish Sauce & Cheese:






Close it up & slip a Pickled Egg on My plate:






Another one with Cheese & Maters, and some Horseradish Sauce:






Closed up:






One more, but with Cheese, and Ketchup & Mustard mixed (like McDonald's), and Pickle Chips:






Closed up & ready for a Bear Attack!!!


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 30, 2019)

Those look great! My mouth is watering and I am at work and it's only 9:15 in the morning! Going to call the wife and have her thaw out some deer burger!


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 30, 2019)

Looking good, Bear! Whitetail or Muley? Deer meat is my favorite. My wife thinks I'm nuts for preferring deer over elk, but there's just something about that little extra gaminess.

Do you make your own horseradish sauce?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2019)

That grill looks like it does a great job . I might have to look at one , but waiting for the next test . Chicken  maybe ?


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 30, 2019)

Those look real good.  I have been looking into one of those gadgets (3 easy payments of just $39 each, but wait there's more....).  Gonna continue to monitor your tests before getting into such an obligation, lol!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 30, 2019)

It looks like a successful test. Very appetizing. Little variety every once in a while I mix in a little Lipton Onion Soup in with the burger. Bit of extra zing to them.
Keep testing, It will warm up sooner or later...


----------



## disco (Jan 30, 2019)

I've always been jealous of your deer burgers and now I want your toy! Big like!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 30, 2019)

Yep! I think that will work!!!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 30, 2019)

I make bacon deer burger. Have you ever done straight deer and for your pork grind in bacon ends. The bacon does not overpower the deer meat as you know, bacon ends have a lot of fat. Take care.


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2019)

Looks mighty Tasty  New Toy working Good  I Like it

Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 30, 2019)

looks great bear, love the grill marks,


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2019)

Nice looking burgers there Bear.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> Those look great! My mouth is watering and I am at work and it's only 9:15 in the morning! Going to call the wife and have her thaw out some deer burger!



Thank You Ravenclan!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Preacher Man said:


> Looking good, Bear! Whitetail or Muley? Deer meat is my favorite. My wife thinks I'm nuts for preferring deer over elk, but there's just something about that little extra gaminess.
> 
> Do you make your own horseradish sauce?



Thank You Preacher Man!!
Whitetail--No Muleys in PA.
I'd definitely take Elk before Deer Meat from a PA Deer.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> That grill looks like it does a great job . I might have to look at one , but waiting for the next test . Chicken  maybe ?




Thank You Rich!!
Next up is All Meat Surf & Turf Kabobs.

Bear


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 30, 2019)

Bear your never going to starve to death with all the fine food your putting out.
They are some good looking burgers!!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2019)

They look great.   Inside grill, ummmmmmm


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2019)

Jeff Wright said:


> Those look real good.  I have been looking into one of those gadgets (3 easy payments of just $39 each, but wait there's more....).  Gonna continue to monitor your tests before getting into such an obligation, lol!



Thank You Jeff!!
Yeah---Definitely needs more testing, but so far it beats standing outside in Minus 4°.
Mrs Bear got this one for $89, including 2 Recipe Books, the Griddle, and a Copper Frying Pan with Lid.
So far I haven't used the Griddle.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Winterrider said:


> It looks like a successful test. Very appetizing. Little variety every once in a while I mix in a little Lipton Onion Soup in with the burger. Bit of extra zing to them.
> Keep testing, It will warm up sooner or later...



Thank You W !!
I'm ready for Spring.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2019)

disco said:


> I've always been jealous of your deer burgers and now I want your toy! Big like!



Thank You Disco!!
I'm still testing. I'm not recommending this thing entirely yet, but so far it beats Freezing my Butt off.
When I'm farther along with the testing, I'll list the Pros & Cons IMHO.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 31, 2019)

Bear, Another new toy ! Looks like a good one for indoor grilling !


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I make bacon deer burger. Have you ever done straight deer and for your pork grind in bacon ends. The bacon does not overpower the deer meat as you know, bacon ends have a lot of fat. Take care.



I've added Bacon already---Loved it !!
Deer around here never good ground on their own, unless you're making candles.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice very very nice Bear, I agree I'm in a total Q funk here lately because of the cold weather. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2019)

gary s said:


> Looks mighty Tasty  New Toy working Good  I Like it
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




smokerjim said:


> looks great bear, love the grill marks,



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking burgers there Bear.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2019)

hardcookin said:


> Bear your never going to starve to death with all the fine food your putting out.
> They are some good looking burgers!!



Thank You Much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> They look great.   Inside grill, ummmmmmm




Thank You Adam!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Another new toy ! Looks like a good one for indoor grilling !




Thank You CM!!
So Far so Good!!
Needs much more Testing, but so far Great for Bad Weather!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice very very nice Bear, I agree I'm in a total Q funk here lately because of the cold weather.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Yup, supposed to warm up for awhile, starting tomorrow!! 
I'll take it---My Heat Pump hasn't run since Tuesday---I hate when that happens!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2019)

@Steve H ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

